# Wohin in den Dolomiten ?



## supporttinact (28. März 2013)

Hallo Dolomiten-Kenner. Wer gibt uns ein paar Tipps? Wir möchten im September in die Dolomiten fahren, für eine Woche. Wo ist der ideale Ausgangspunkt für die schönsten Biketouren der Dolomiten? Wir suchen die rockisten Trails in einer unvergleichlichen Landschaft, ohne uns mit Massen von Wanderen und unzähligen Verboten rumzuschlagen. Welchen Ort, welches Hotel und welche Routen könnt ihr Empfehlen? Vielen Dank!


----------



## on any sunday (28. März 2013)

Für ohne Wanderer und Verbote empfehle ich die Westalpen, für alles andere die wunderbare Funktion rechts oben. Nennt sich "Suchen in diesem Forum". Sind ja noch 5 Monate zum studieren. Als Tipp eher die südlichen Dolomiten, Richtung Karnische Alpen, Friaul. Man sollte da aber etwas Italienisch können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (28. März 2013)

Ganz ohne Wanderer wird schwierig.

Sehr schon ist St. Ulrich als Ausgangspunkt ( Sella Ronda , Seceda usw. ).

Deutschnofen im Eggental ( Latemar, Rosengarten ) ist auch sehr schön ( Unterk.: Köhlhof ).

Gruss


----------



## LucaMaxiLucy (1. April 2013)

Hallo,

Kann dir auf jeden Fall meine Heimat das Grödner Tal empfehlen. Idealer Startpunkt für die Sellaronda Mtb Tour, Unter den Geisler und viele andere Touren. 

Im September ist es nicht mehr so arg voll mit Wanderer. 

Infos auf:  www.dolomites-mtb.com


----------



## dede (2. April 2013)

LucaMaxiLucy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Im September ist es nicht mehr so arg voll mit Wanderer.
> [/URL]



Was für große Teile der Dolomiten gilt, aber am Wenigsten wohl fürs Grödnertal u/o die Seiseralm 

Trotzdem ist Gröden für "Dolo-Novizen" nicht der schlechteste Einstieg. Kommt aber insgesamt drauf an, was ihr euch als Programm vornehmen wollt....


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (2. April 2013)

Am besten in eine Zeitmaschine setzen und 1993 biken. Da war dort so gut wie alles erlaubt. Zumindest als ich damals zum ersten mal zum biken da war. 

Heute solltest Du in den Dolomiten sehr früh, oder recht spät unterwegs sein. 
Vor allem im September. 
Das letzte mal war ich im Herbst 2011 im Grödnertal. Bei Radverboten wurde mal wieder stark aufgerüstet und zwischen Raschötzhütte und Broglesalm war mehr los als in der Kölner Fußgängerzone. Und das in der Woche bei bedeckten Himmel. 
Die Gegend ist ein Traum, aber das weiß inzw. die halbe Menschheit. 

Am besten sind immer noch die Bereiche weit weg von einem Lift!


----------



## supporttinact (2. April 2013)

Vielen Dank für eure Posts.



dede schrieb:


> Was für große Teile der Dolomiten gilt, aber am Wenigsten wohl fürs Grödnertal u/o die Seiseralm
> 
> Trotzdem ist Gröden für "Dolo-Novizen" nicht der schlechteste Einstieg. Kommt aber insgesamt drauf an, was ihr euch als Programm vornehmen wollt....



Das ist es eben, wir haben noch kein Programm, weil wir das Gebiet  überhaupt nicht kennen. Mit euren Ratschlägen und den vielen Beiträgen  im Forum können wir uns langsam ein Bild machen. Nur was wir so hören über die vielen Verbote und Wanderer ist schon ein wenig beunruhigend. Ansonsten muss es wirklich ein tolles Gebirge sein. Hört sich grad so schön an wie bei uns in der Schweiz. 
Wir sind zwar Dolomiten-Novizen, wie du es so schön ausdrückst, aber  keine Bike-Greenhorns. Wir waren schon in Livigno und    am Gardasee. Da waren schon einige Traumtouren dabei. Eine weitere Steigerung wird da natürlich schwierig,  aber den Dolomiten trauen wir das zu!
Was kannst du uns empfehlen, Dede? Welches sind die grossen  Leckerbissen, technisch wie auch Landschaftlich und wo kann man die Trails noch richtig geniessen? Du kennst die Gegend ja  wie dein Hosensack. Kann man dich auch buchen? Ein Bier und  Zvieri-Plättli würde auf jeden Fall rausschauen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Merci und schöne Gruesse aus der Schweiz.
GBiker


----------



## Cortina (3. April 2013)

Schön ist auch das Gebiet rund um den Falzarego Pass, Auffahrt Cinque Torri, Rifugio Averau und ab auf die Strada della Vena nach Alleghe, 16km Singletrail vom feinsten.
Die Runde oberhalb von Cortina ist schön, ein Klassiker (Rif. la stua - Rif. Senes - Rif. Fodara Vedla - Rif.  Pederu - Rif. Fanes - Passo Limo)
Uriger wird es Richtung Westen, Santo Stefano Padola oder Richtung Sappada.
Generell, je weiter nordwestlich eher Deutsch und mehr Turis, weiter südöstlich oder Friaul eher ital. und kaum was los


----------



## sipaq (3. April 2013)

Generell gibts in den Dolomiten keine hässlichen Berge, Täler und Orte. Wunderschön ist es überall.

Da Ihr Euch noch nicht auskennt, würde ich beim Erstbesuch lieber ein bikefreundliches Hotel aufsuchen und dort dann 1-2 gefühte Touren mitmachen bzw. mit dem dort ausliegenden Kartenmaterial plus Guide ausquetschen ein paar eigene Touren planen.

Gute und bikefreundliche Hotels in Südtirol und im Trentino findest Du beispielsweise auf BikeHolidays.

Aus persönlicher Erfahrung empfehlen kann ich das Eggental. Dort kannst Du traumhafte Touren rund um Schlern, Latemar, Rosengarten, Weiß- und Schwarzhorn fahren. Von dort aus bist Du auch schnell in Bozen und kannst die dortigen Touren mitnehmen.


----------



## dede (3. April 2013)

Also der Punkt mit den Verboten ist an sich nicht so schlimm, da es jede Menge "legale" Touren (durchaus auch mit hohem Trailanteil!) gibt. Sinnvoll ist es jedoch den großen Wandererhighways (und davon gibt es einige) untertags aus dem Weg zu gehen, was mit entsprechender Routenplanung meist sehr vernünftig darstellbar ist. Kommt wie schon oben von mehreren Seiten geschrieben aber stark drauf an, wo man genau unterwegs ist bzw. wann im September (die zweite Monatshälfte ist da in den meisten Gebieten schon sehr ruhig bzw. im "italienischen" Teil fast sogar ausgestorben zumal dort die Seilbahnen dann weitestgehend ihren Sommerbetrieb eingestellt haben und teilw. die Hütten, v.a. des CAI bereits schließen).
Geführte Touren braucht man in meinen Augen nicht unbedingt machen, einziger "Zusatznutzen" besteht darin, daß dir die Guides auch etwas Hintergrundinfos zu Land, Historie und Leuten geben, wenn du entsprechend interessiert bist.
Um dir weitere Details mundgerecht zu verpacken bräuchte man aber noch ein paar Zusatzinfos: 1. wann genau soll's im September dort hingehen? (v.a. auch wichtig wegen möglicher Seilbahnnutzung oder eben nicht); 2. wir stark seid ihr konditionell (es geht fast ausnahmslos entweder steil oder sausteil hoch und wieder runter....) und fahrtechnisch (gut gewalzte Forststraßen findest du eigtl. nur im "deutsch- und ladinisch sprachigen" Teil, der Rest sind zumeist mehr oder minder verfallenen Militärwege) speziell auch für die Trails, die's in allen Schwierigkeitsgraden gibt, 3. was sollte euer Tagespensum sein (Km und Hm), Schiebe-/Tragepassagen ja oder nein und falls ja, bis zu welchem "Ausmaß" und 4. wollt ihr immer vom gleichen AP aus starten oder verlegt ihr evtl. euer "Basislager" nach 3 oder 4 Tagen (was durchaus Sinn macht, um einen breiteren Überblcik über die Dolos zu gewinnen!)
Als Schweizer unterstell ich euch jetzt einfach mal, daß ihr entsprechende Bergerfahrung mitbringt.....
Ach so, buchen kann man mich ganz sicher nicht, ich verdien mein Geld mit anderer Profession. Bin aber öfters in Lugano, da gibt's teilweise auch ganz brauchbares Bier )))


----------



## gscholz (3. April 2013)

Wie die andern schon betont haben, sind die Dolomiten überall schön; ich habe sie mittlerweile bei sieben Transalps durchquert und immer wieder Neues entdeckt. Wenn man ortsfest untergebracht ist, würde ich auch das Grödnertal als Startpunkt empfehlen. Man kann von dort praktisch in alle Himmelsrichtungen zu Touren aufbrechen. Unterkünfte gibt es dort mehr als genug und auch Radlgeschäfte für unvermutet benötigte Ersatzteile.

Mit unserm Radlverein waren wir beispielsweise letzten Juni für eine verlängertes Wochenende in St. Christina (Hotel Wolkenstein) untergebracht; mit der MTB-Gruppe habe ich von dort diese drei Touren mit hohem Pfadanteil unternommen (Probleme mit Radlverboten hatten wir keine, Fußgängerdichte war auch erträglich):

http://www.bikemap.net/user/gscholz/routes#lat=46.56559&lng=11.71932&zoom=13&type=2

Hier ein paar Fotoeindrücke von dem Aufenthalt:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/50106

Was man unbedingt mal gemacht haben sollte, ist die Seceda-Runde. Für die Sella-Runde waren wir zu früh dran, die Bahnen haben erst eine Woche später die Saison eröffnet. Eine Schlernüberquerung würde von dort natürlich auch gehen.

Wie vom anderen Guido schon erwähnt, ist die Fanes-Region nicht zu vergessen, oder Alleghe... naja, irgendwo müsst ihr halt anfangen.

Gruß
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (3. April 2013)

Die 3 angesprochenen Touren sind per se schon mal eine gute Vorauswahl, ABER..... sowohl der Trail 3/5 runter zur Seceda-Mittelstation als auch der Kolfuschger Höhenweg sind untertags in der Saison eigentlich fürs Biken gesperrt (ebenso die Verlängerung des Piera Longia Trails bis in den hinteren Talboden), aber wenn du natürlich bereits im (Anfang?) Juni wenn die Seilbahnen noch nicht offen sind, unterwegs warst wirst du da auch auf keine Probleme treffen.
Noch etwas verbessern lassen sich die Touren z.B. in dem man nach der Regensburger Hütte den Schlenker zur Juacalm und ins Langental und danach erst zurück über Uleta nach St. Ulrich dranhängt bzw. nach dem Kolfuschger Höhenweg (wie gesagt absolute Grauzone!) den querenden Trail im oberen Edelweißtal dranpackt und dann zum Col Pradat rüberfährt. Kurz vor der Hütte geht links ein Traumtrail nach Pescosta runter, der aber im September ziemlich begangen ist.....


----------



## alf2013 (3. April 2013)

wir waren anfang september letzten jahres in sant ulrich. war wetter- und radmäßig eine traumwoche. probleme mit wanderern hatten wir nie. im gegenteil, die haben uns eher angefeuert. 

seceda, seiseralm, sella, langkofel, rosengarten, marmolada (bindelweg) sind wir gefahren ...


----------



## gscholz (3. April 2013)

> ...nach der Regensburger Hütte den Schlenker zur Juacalm und ins Langental...

Ja unbedingt, wir haben diese Strecke als kleine Runde am Sonntag Vormittag noch vor der Abreise mitgenommen. Komplett ist das dann schon eine Konditionsfrage, meine Kollegen wollten von der Regensburger Hütte nur noch ins Hotel rollen. Mir war das nach der anstrengenden Runde um den Langkofel vom Vortag eigentlich auch genug.

Gruß
Guido


----------



## dede (4. April 2013)

Noch ne kleine Anmerkung zur Raschötz/Seceda-Tour: etwas Abwechslung in denm zähen Uphill kann man bringen, in dem man beim Cafe Martin nicht direkt Ri Raschötz hochkurbelt, sondern erstmal geradaus in Ri Mittelstation weiterfährt und dann auf dem alten Troi Pajan leicht trailig zur eigentlichen Auffahrt rüberquert


----------



## akeem (4. April 2013)

Hier gibts auch noch ein paar Touren im Grödner Tal:

http://www.mtb-dolomites.com/deu/index.html

Die Seite ist sogar von der offiziellen Seite des Grödner Tourismusverbandes verlinkt...


----------



## NewMaverick (4. April 2013)

dede schrieb:


> Noch ne kleine Anmerkung zur Raschötz/Seceda-Tour: etwas Abwechslung in denm zähen Uphill kann man bringen, in dem man beim Cafe Martin nicht direkt Ri Raschötz hochkurbelt, sondern erstmal geradaus in Ri Mittelstation weiterfährt und dann auf dem alten Troi Pajan leicht trailig zur eigentlichen Auffahrt rüberquert



Servus Dede,

komm' da nicht ganz mit..........kenne leider Cafe Martin nicht.
Du würdest also nicht auf Höhe "Carai" links auf den 9er, sondern geradeaus weiter ins Annatal bis zur Mittelstation fahren und von dort die 8, vorbei am Forsthaus, und zurück auf die Forststrasse (10er) zur Raschötz? Schiene mir doch ein ziemlicher Umweg........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (4. April 2013)

Korrekt, aber wie geschrieben "man kann", muß aber nicht. Ist natürlich schon ein kleiner Zusatzschlenker, aber in dem Fall ist der Weg das Ziel v.a. um die recht eintönige Aufwärtskurbelei mit nem netten fast höhengleichen Trailabschnitt zu unterbrechen. Wer so schnell wie möglich hoch will nimmt natürlich die Direttissima (oder gleich die neue Zahnradbahn )))


----------



## NewMaverick (4. April 2013)

Alles klar!
Die Seceda Trails stehen bei mir jedes Jahr im Programm, also werd' ich heuer "deine" Variante probieren. Steh mal wieder in deiner Schuld......bei wievielen Bieren waren wir noch gleich?............obwohl: ich fahr erstmal die Variante, dann schauen wir weiter........


----------



## dede (4. April 2013)

Wenn du das Maximum an Trails rausholen willst kombinierst du es natürlich mit den Seilbahnen und hängst vorher noch Dantercepies-Kolfuschger Höhenweg-Col Pradat-Pescosta-Kolfuschg-Pisciaduwasserfall dran (wenn ihr schnell seid, dann könnt ihr gleich noch hoch zum Col Alt, rüber zur Pralongia und ab dem Incisajoch den 3er rüber zum Campolongo und von dort zurück nach Corvara). Danach mit der Frea-Seilbahn hoch zum Grödnerjoch, dann über den alten Weg runter (654) und rüber zum Plan de Gralba (653, kurz schieben). Dort den Trail 21 parallel zur Straße nach Wolkenstein runter (NICHT dem offiziellen Weg entlang der Skipiste folgen), mit der Ciampinoi-Seilbahn hoch und das ein oder andere (hier nicht postbare) Wegerl auf der Seiseralm mitnehmen und dann erst die Raschötz-Seceda-Aschgler Alpe dranhängen. Geht sich zeitlich eigtl. genau so aus, daß man spätnachmittags den 5er runterkommt (und damit den Wanderern weitestgehend entkommt) und die letzte (!) Auffahrt mit der Secedabahn nemen kann. Oben dann nen Sundowner (z.B. an der Troieralm) bis auch das letzte Fußvolk weg ist und dann die Seceda-/Piera Longiatrails bis gaaaaaanz hinten (also in der Kombi 2B, 2 und 3) fahren. Eine absolut perfekte Tagestour mit erstaunlich viel Trailanteil!!!

Zwecks Bierchen: no worries, das geht sich iwann schon mal aus bzw. vllt. hab ich deine Hilfe im August anderweitig kurz nötig, wenn ich für 4-5 Tage nen Parkplatz in Bozen brauche für ne Transalp.....


----------



## NewMaverick (4. April 2013)

dede schrieb:


> Wenn du das Maximum an Trails rausholen willst kombinierst du es natürlich mit den Seilbahnen und hängst vorher noch Dantercepies.....................................


 
Na bravo dede!!! Mein Tourenprogramm 2013 stand eigentlich schon! Jetzt musst du mir wieder einen Floh ins Ohr setzten, grrrrrrr.....................und so wie letztes Jahr werde ich der Versuchung nicht widerstehen können.
War übrigens ne super Tour die du mir empfohlen hattest, hab' sie mit @Boardi05 gemeinsam gemacht: Grödner Joch, Kolfuschger Höhenweg, dann deinen Tip runter nach Kolfusch, Pedraces, Juel, Medalges, Bronsoi, Schlüterhütte, Gomajoch, Würzjoch, St.Andreä und runter nach Brixen. Ca. 4.000Hm abwärts, bei 2.400 rauf (hab' heut noch Muskelkater, wen ich dran denk). Boardi05 hat daraufhin 2 Monate lang nicht mehr mit mir geredet................
Jetzt klappt's aber wieder mit der Komunikation und bin schon am verhandeln wegen deines neuen Vorschlags...........

Übrigens: Die Dantercepies Bahn wird heuer im Sommer umgebaut. Keine Ahnung wie die die Sellaronda durchführen werden. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass da Ersatzbusse eingesetzt werden..........ist aber nur meine Vermutung..............


Ach ja: Stellplatz hab' ich für dich, du musst dich nur bitte rechtzeitig melden.


----------



## dede (4. April 2013)

NewMaverick schrieb:


> (hab' heut noch Muskelkater, wen ich dran denk). Boardi05 hat daraufhin 2 Monate lang nicht mehr mit mir geredet................
> .



...und ich hatte euch für harte Jungs mit straffen Wadeln gehalten 

Keine Angst, die obige Runde hat deutlich weniger Aufwärts-Hömes als die letztjährige, eigtl. nimmst da aufwärts fast alles per Gondel mit (falls Dantercepies wirklich ausfällt würd ich den Teil vllt. weglassen, zumal ihr da ja eh schon rumgeturnt seid). Würde die in dem Fall dann mit ner Langkofelumrundung kombinieren ("Uphills" via Ciampinoi oder Seiseralmbahn bzw. dann der Col Rodella. So bleibt dir als einziger wirklicher Anstieg der Abschnitt zwischen der Seiseralm und der Plattkofelhütte bzw. der Schneid). Denke damit kannst den Boardi bestimmt überzeugen 
Im unteren Durontal (ab Micheluzzihütte) kann man dann nochmal auf ein paar ganz nette Trails runter ins Fassatal ausweichen (muß aber nochmal knapp 200 Hm aufwärts investieren zuvor).
Danach noch den Bindelweg dranhängen (die untere Sektion nimmt auch Bikes mit) und du kommst zeitlich wieder ähnlich hin wie oben skizziert (spätnachmittags auf die Raschötz). Ob das dem Boardi/eurer Freundschaft dann noch taugt weiß ich aber natürlich nicht.....


----------



## Boardi05 (4. April 2013)

Sooo viel zu lesen....

Die Runde letztes Jahr war echt nicht ohne, nach 6 Jahren Oberschule ohne jeglicher sportlicher Aktivität und noch n paar Arbeitsjahre wo auch nur rumgelegen wurde, hat mich der @NewMaverick eben in meiner Saison wo ich mitn Biken angefangen habe zu der Tour überredet.

Ging aber doch recht gut, nur der Teil hinterm Juel hoch zur Schlütterhütte war brutal, schieben schieben schieben...

Aber ich les da des öfteren Seilbahn, also wirds schon passen , wobei ich mir vorgenommen hab, heuer n bissl mehr zu treten, ansosnten wird das Nerve gleich mal mit nem Torque gewechselt @NewMaverick


----------



## supporttinact (4. April 2013)

dede schrieb:


> Also der Punkt mit den Verboten ist an sich nicht so schlimm, da es jede Menge "legale" Touren (durchaus auch mit hohem Trailanteil!) gibt. Sinnvoll ist es jedoch den großen Wandererhighways (und davon gibt es einige) untertags aus dem Weg zu gehen, was mit entsprechender Routenplanung meist sehr vernünftig darstellbar ist. Kommt wie schon oben von mehreren Seiten geschrieben aber stark drauf an, wo man genau unterwegs ist bzw. wann im September (die zweite Monatshälfte ist da in den meisten Gebieten schon sehr ruhig bzw. im "italienischen" Teil fast sogar ausgestorben zumal dort die Seilbahnen dann weitestgehend ihren Sommerbetrieb eingestellt haben und teilw. die Hütten, v.a. des CAI bereits schließen).
> Geführte Touren braucht man in meinen Augen nicht unbedingt machen, einziger "Zusatznutzen" besteht darin, daß dir die Guides auch etwas Hintergrundinfos zu Land, Historie und Leuten geben, wenn du entsprechend interessiert bist.
> Um dir weitere Details mundgerecht zu verpacken bräuchte man aber noch ein paar Zusatzinfos: 1. wann genau soll's im September dort hingehen? (v.a. auch wichtig wegen möglicher Seilbahnnutzung oder eben nicht); 2. wir stark seid ihr konditionell (es geht fast ausnahmslos entweder steil oder sausteil hoch und wieder runter....) und fahrtechnisch (gut gewalzte Forststraßen findest du eigtl. nur im "deutsch- und ladinisch sprachigen" Teil, der Rest sind zumeist mehr oder minder verfallenen Militärwege) speziell auch für die Trails, die's in allen Schwierigkeitsgraden gibt, 3. was sollte euer Tagespensum sein (Km und Hm), Schiebe-/Tragepassagen ja oder nein und falls ja, bis zu welchem "Ausmaß" und 4. wollt ihr immer vom gleichen AP aus starten oder verlegt ihr evtl. euer "Basislager" nach 3 oder 4 Tagen (was durchaus Sinn macht, um einen breiteren Überblcik über die Dolos zu gewinnen!)
> Als Schweizer unterstell ich euch jetzt einfach mal, daß ihr entsprechende Bergerfahrung mitbringt.....
> Ach so, buchen kann man mich ganz sicher nicht, ich verdien mein Geld mit anderer Profession. Bin aber öfters in Lugano, da gibt's teilweise auch ganz brauchbares Bier )))




Hallo allerseits

Was ihr da schreibt tönt ja superg... , das macht wieder richtig Lust auf schöne Touren. (kanns kaum erwarten, dass endlich der Frühling kommt!) und auf unsere Bikewoche in den Dolomiten. Wir hängen nun schon min 5 Monate im Nebel rum und pflotschen immer durch die selben Dreck- und Sumpflöcher. Obwohl wir uns auch von schlechten Wetter und schon gar nicht von Schnee und Eis vom Biken abhalten lassen.
 @dede, zu unserem Bike-Trip kann ich folgendes präzisieren. 1. wir fahren vom 14. - 21. September. Ich weiss nicht wie lange die Bahnen genau fahren, das habe ich noch nicht rausgekriegt. 2. Konditionell habe wir natürlich noch nachholbedarf (der Winterspeck muss erst noch weg), das sollten wir aber schaffen bis September. Technisch haben wir weniger Sorgen, wir machen da alles noch irgendwie fahrbare mit. 3. Pro Tag machen wir so 1200 - max. 2000 Höhenmeter rauf (2300 hM Tremalzo mit Zusatzschlaufe war dann aber doch sehr grenzwärtig), runter dürfen es dann aber gerne doppelt so viele sein. Touren so 5 - 8 h Stunden ist ok. Und schieben gehört halt mal dazu, wenn man die schönsten Gipfeln und Trails erreichen will!! (Auch wenn dann einer von uns, den wir hier namentlich nicht erwähnen möchten, das Biken und den Guide verflucht bis Gott erbarmt). Zum letzten Punkt 4. sind wir aber dann doch so bequem, dass wir gerne eine Woche am gleichen Ort bleiben, wo wir es nach dem Biken sehr gemütlich nehmen und das Essen und das Leben in vollen Zügen geniessen möchten. Lieber machen wir mal einen längeren Transfer in ein anderes Gebiet.  

Hoffentlich hast du in Lugano auch ab und zu Zeit zum Biken. Das Tessin ist auch ein tolles Revier, obwohl es da nur in zwei Richtungen geht: rauf und runter!!

Danke für deine Tipps und Tourenempfehlungen. Magst du das Bier alles trinken, das du schon offen hast... 

Schöne Grüsse aus der Schweiz

von Manu und allen GBiker


----------



## dede (5. April 2013)

Also Mitte September sollten die Bahnen im "deutschsprachigen" Teil auf jeden Fall noch weitestgehend geöffnet sein, ebenso in Alta Badia. Cortina und Alleghe denke ich eher mal nicht mehr....

Ein paar wirklich spannende Touren (allesamt jetzt "echte" Tagestouren) wären für euch folgende (alle vom Grödnertal aus startbar bzw. mit überschaubarem Anreisebedarf x Auto):

Langkofelumrundung (in einer der vielfältigen Versionen)
Raschötz/Seceda
Sella Ronda (nicht unbedingt die offiztiell angebotene, sondern mit ein paar trailigen Zusatzschlenkern)
Kreuzkofelumrundung/Fanes (mit Anfahrt bis La Villa)
Pralongia (z.B. ab Grödnerjoch und ggf. mit Seilbahnuntestützung)
Bindelweg/Crepe Rosse (z.B. ab Sellajoch mit Seilbahnunterstützung)
Schlern (ggf. mit zweifacher Seilbahnunterstützung)
Seiseralm (vielfältige Möglichkeiten sich auszutoben)
Peitlerkofelumrundung (Start per Raschötzbahn und dann über die Broglesalm in die Runde einsteigen)

Da sind einige echte Highlights dabei, wenn ihr das alles in einer Woche schafft habt ihr ausreichend spektakuläres Programm!!!


----------



## ale2812 (5. September 2013)

ich möchte mich erstmal für eure tipps bedanken. bin folgendes gefahren:



Cortina schrieb:


> Schön ist auch das Gebiet rund um den Falzarego Pass, Auffahrt Cinque Torri, Rifugio Averau und ab auf die Strada della Vena nach Alleghe, 16km Singletrail vom feinsten.


Hat mir extrem gut gefallen, werde ich sicherlich nochmal nächstes jahr fahren!




dede schrieb:


> Danach mit der Frea-Seilbahn hoch zum Grödnerjoch, dann über den alten Weg runter (654) und rüber zum Plan de Gralba (653, kurz schieben). Dort den Trail 21 parallel zur Straße nach Wolkenstein runter (NICHT dem offiziellen Weg entlang der Skipiste folgen), mit der Ciampinoi-Seilbahn hoch und das ein oder andere (hier nicht postbare) Wegerl auf der Seiseralm mitnehmen und dann erst die Raschötz-Seceda-Aschgler Alpe dranhängen.
> 
> ..
> 
> Noch etwas verbessern lassen sich die Touren z.B. in dem man nach der Regensburger Hütte den Schlenker zur Juacalm und ins Langental und danach erst zurück über Uleta nach St. Ulrich dranhängt bzw. nach dem Kolfuschger Höhenweg (wie gesagt absolute Grauzone!) den querenden Trail im oberen Edelweißtal dranpackt und dann zum Col Pradat rüberfährt. Kurz vor der Hütte geht links ein Traumtrail nach Pescosta runter, der aber im September ziemlich begangen ist.....


War auch ein toller Tag. Hatte nur Probleme mit dem finden des inoffiziellen trails parallel zur skipiste ("trail" 21). Außerdem habe ich am ende des Langentals dazu entschieden in richtung col pradat zu tragen. würde ich so nicht nochmal machen, war zum ende des tages doch schon ziemlich anstregend. am col pradat bin ich dann den weg 4A richtung pecosta gefolgt - ist das der trail den du oben mit Traumtrail vor der hütte links meintest? ich habe leider keine Hütte gesehen und bin daher der 4A gefolgt. War bestimmt falsch oder?

Danke nochmal für eure tipps!


----------



## fabi.e (5. September 2013)

Kennt von euch hier jemand tolle Touren in den Sextener Dolomiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (6. September 2013)

Kennst du die SuFu?


----------



## gzero (7. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch ein Dolomiten_Neuling, geplant Sommer 2014:

*Möchte gemütliche Touren auf Almen fahren, so zw. 500 -1200 hm + -

3-Gebiete habe ich mal in die Engere Azswahl genommen :

*Grödner Tal: Bleibt man unten (Wolkenstein etc..)oder sucht man sich ein Quartier auf der Seiser Alm ?

*St.Vigil ? => Wie ist es da ?

*Eggental


Latsch schließe ich mal aus, das sieht etwas nach mehr Höhenmeter aus.


----------



## dede (7. Oktober 2013)

Grödnertal/Seiseralm dürfte ideal für dich sein, evtl. noch in Verbindung mit der angrenzenden Pralongia/Alta Badia. Würde im Tal übernachten, weil du dann an sich flexibler bist oder aber hälftig/hälftig....

St. Vigil ist als Tal(ort) wesentlich enger, um die wirklich schönen Touren zu machen wirst du sofort in den (teilw. deutlich) vierstelligen Hm-Bereich vordringen

Eggental ebenfalls sinnvoll, aber in Summe etwas "mittelgebirgiger" als in den anderen beiden Spots wobei du auch dort bis an die Felsregion vordringen kannst. In Summe aber mit fahrtechnisch etwas leichteren Möglichkeiten als in St. Vigil


----------



## rhnordpool (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich hoffe, Du kriegst noch einige Antworten aus der Region. vielleicht fragst du mal im passenden Thread "Österreich und Südtirol" nach.
Meine Erfahrungen (Brixen und Malles im Vintschgau): Die Dolomiten sind eher was für lange Touren mit ziemlich steilen Anstiegen. Wenn schon dorthin und nicht mehr als 1200 hm, dann eine Gegend suchen, in der genügend Seilbahnen mit Biketransport für Abwechslung sorgen. Oder gleich in der Höhe übernachten. Im vintschgau (Malles liegt am westlichen Ende) gibts dagegen viele Touren in Deinem Bereich, die man vom Tal aus fahren kann (geht sogar schon prima ab Ende März).


----------



## Gusti (7. Oktober 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Kennt von euch hier jemand tolle Touren in den Sextener Dolomiten?



Schau mal da: http://www.stoneman.it/

lg
Bernd


----------



## kaspressknoedel (13. Oktober 2013)

Ein Tipp zu eine Dolomitentour:

http://www.kaspressknoedel.com/blog5.php/mtb-dolomiten

g


----------

